# Kennel Cough Vaccination



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi, our trusted boarding kennels have a new policy that all dogs must be vaccinated against kennel cough. Could anyone tell me how long before his stay in kennels do you need to have it done as I'd heard that it had to be done a certain amount of weeks before his stay, also how long do they last is it a year like normal ones?.


----------



## Spudlover (Oct 26, 2008)

Sorry I don't know but just wanted to say it's great that they require you have it done.
First time we took our dog to a kennel, he caught the cough as they didn't tell us to vaccinate and we didn't know!


----------



## Topsy (Dec 29, 2008)

I seem to remember that it is about two weeks in advance at least and yes it does last a year.

We had our boys done last year before they went into kennels for the first time in years. 

The vet puts something up the nose and it makes them sneeze but at least it is not an injection. Out two were not too pleased

Adele


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

The KC is actually administraded through the nose - there is also a herbal method I believe - needs to have been given at least 10 days prior to kenneling if I rembember right


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, if its going to be unpleasant I will send him with my oh as then he will hate him not me, and I can console him and be the good one:biggrin:


----------



## Topsy (Dec 29, 2008)

No it is not too bad for them. Our two were good

Adele


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

My old dog is terrible (he had been badly treated by a man and suffered fear agression -- I tried with the vets instuctions to do it myself= but in the end we had to muzzle him- it's not unpleasent - just a bit disturbing to dogs who have a fear of the vets . 

regards
DT


----------



## StaffieMad (Dec 28, 2008)

yea recomended time is 2-3 weeks before so the vaccination can get into the system before they are exposed to kennels. Well worth doing when i got my staffie from the dogs home she had kennel cough and it was horrid she wasn't well and was sneezing, snotting and coughing all over the place!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Our kennel no longer insists on the kennel cough vaccine {although i do mine} there attitude is that kennel cough is not just caught at kennels it can be pasted anywhere there are a number of dogs. Although my grandads dog got kennel cough in rescue shelter when they brought him home and it wasnt pleasent to see how bad he was. Its not nice.


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

kennel cough vaccine, every year I get this vaccination for Jingi, better safe than sorry.


----------

